# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > jQuery >  علت این ارور چیست؟

## binboy

این ارور برای چه بوجود آمده و چگونه رفع میشه؟
[object HTMLInputElement]
[object HTMLTextAreaElement]

کد js که اون ارور را داره:
$(".comment_quote").click(function(){    
        var dataString = 'entry_id=' + entry_id + '&comment_body=' + comment_body + '&comment_name=' + comment_name + '&comment_email=' + comment_email + '&comment_url=' + comment_url;        

            $.ajax({
                type: "GET",
                url: "/blog/get_quote",
                data: dataString,
                cache: false,
                dataType: "json",
                success: function(html){
                    $('#quote_load').html("<div id='message'><div class='get'><div class='comment_name'><h5>" + comment_name + "</h5></div><div class='comment_body'>" + comment_body + "</div></div></div>");
                $('#message').hide().fadeIn(1500);                
                }
            });
        return false;
    });

----------


## eAmin

کل کدی که استفاده کردید فقط همین هست؟
این نوشته هایی که قرار دادید ارور نیست، بلکه نوع tag هایی که بکار برید رو مشخص میکنه، که چه نوع element ی بکار بردید، علت اینکه گفتم تمام کدهاتون فقط همین تکه کد هست اینه که جایی ندیدم که شما نوشته باشید نوع المنت رو برای شما نشون بده.

*احتمالا comment_body و comment_name رو مقدارشون رو اشتباهی گرفتید!* تمامی کدها رو بزارید تا اشکال کدتون مشخص بشه.

----------


## binboy

خودمم نمی دونم چیکار کردم. قصدم اینه یکسری اطلاعات رو بعد کلیک روی لینک بدون رفرش از دیتابیس فراخوانی و نمایش بدم.

اگر مقدور است توضیح بدید و راهنمایی کنید. یا حداقل لینک یا عبارت برای مطالعه و سرچ دارید بدید؟

----------


## Arsess

پس احتیاجی به آژاکس نداری. از اول همه رو بخون، پنهان کن و با کلیک نشونشون بده.

----------


## eAmin

خب بهتون گفتم که کدتون رو کامل قرار بدید!
ولی بنظر مشکل اینجاست که شما بجای اینکه مقدار تگهای input و textarea رو بفرستید، خود المنتها رو ارسال میکنید یعنی مقدارشون ارسال نمیشه بلکه نوع تگ ارسال میشه. برای اینکه مقدار تگها رو ارسال کنید باید از متد *val* استفاده کنید.

----------


## binboy

قصد ارسال چیزی را ندارم، می خوام یکسری از موارد را از دیتابیس فراخوانی کنم و بدون رفرش نمایش بدم. پست #3 را بخونید.

----------

